# Vicksburg information



## David (Jul 29, 2001)

Will be visiting Vicksburg and the Natchez Trace soon. Any must see places or advice. Thank you


----------



## Dean (Jul 29, 2001)

Vicksburg information

David,  I just sent off for information from the State of Mississippi Tourism and the Nat"l Parks Svs. (www.nps.gov/natr).  Both sent info in mail within 6 days.  GREAT response.

Dean


----------



## David (Jul 29, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Thank you Dean. I'll send off for the information


----------



## Kirk (Jul 30, 2001)

Vicksburg information

When you visit Vicksburg be sure to spend plenty of time at the battle field site. They have a tape guided tour that is a must! And then spend some time at the gunboat, Cairo.  They deserve a full day.


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Thanks Kirk,

I'll plan a day for the battlefield and gunboat. I enjoyed looking around your web site too.

David


----------



## Okie_D (Aug 1, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Vicksburg has several Antibellum private homes that are open to the public to view...Some require reservations in advance....Also,,the Isle of Capri casino has a rv campground there which is reasonable and offers a shuttle to casinos if you are interested in them....


----------



## David (Aug 4, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Thanks Okie_D, I was planning on boondocking a casino parking lot, but a campground will be better. 

Dean, We got the information pamplet super fast and it is very informative.

Kirk, Thank you for your input. Everybody's helpful information will make our trip more enjoyable. 

David and Lynda


----------



## Vern M (Aug 4, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Magnolia RV Cammpground, just south of the Interstate on US 61, is nice. Also just two miles south of a Wal Mart Super Center. Vicksburg has a lot of history and things to see and do. Stop by the Visitors Center, at the bridge, for information.

South on 61, about 8 miles before you get to Natchez, is the Mississippi State Park by the same name. It is as nice a park as we've ever been in, with perfectly level cement pads, clean restroom/showers and convenience to Natchez, with its antibellum history and, again, wonderful visitors center at the Highway 84 bridge crossing the river to Louisiana. Go down on the riverfront (Under-the-hill) for great viewing of river boats at Natchez. There is a casino there too. And Natchez also has a Super Center.

Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway(tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## Dean (Aug 10, 2001)

Vicksburg information

OK Vern, when is your next chapter coming out ?  Did you sell your house yet?
Dean


----------



## Vern M (Aug 11, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Beats me and no. 

I've been happily buried in home-owner stuff around here at our base in the Arkansas Ozarks forest, invested time in upgrading an amateur radio license  and have been catching up on trailer and tow van maintenance. Upshot is no time for writing for a few months. I'm about to where I can pick it up again and, with some bad weather to keep me indoors should be getting on with the next couple of chapters. Writers like to procrastinate, you see. 

As for selling the house, we've become less interested in doing it with the state of the economy, the world and our ages. Full timing looks like less of a good idea as the numbers of people doing it go up, the cost of doing it and availability of reasonably priced energy and other things combine to impact it. I think the time of full timing, even of enjoying RVing for long strings of drifting, are coming to an end. Everybody, it seems, has to aspire to bigger and fancier, have an agenda, need reservations, and worry about "security."

All that being said, we hope to be back on the road by late fall, heading again to our favorite wintering spots, from Florida's barrier islands to southern Louisiana by way of Mississippi and Alabama -- the "Red Neck Riviera" as the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band sang of it.

Thanks for asking.



Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2001)

Vicksburg information

Thanks to all for helping make a wonderful trip. We spent a full day at the battlefield and Cario. Another day touring the courthouse museum and driving around Vicksburg and another sightseeing and touring the McRaven mansion. Our tour guide at McRaven shared all of the ghostly encounters people have experienced with their suspected presence of thirteen ghost.

Our motor home lost a piston sixty miles from home which was sort of anti climatic, but we will fix it and travel again in a few weeks.


----------

